# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  vendita intracee di un'auto usata

## anna74

un mio cliente è un rivenditore di auto usate. Deve vendere alcune auto usate in Bulgaria e Germania. E' giusto applicare il regime del margine? Anche se saranno rottamate? Premetto che hanno tutti i requisiti per ritenerle auto usate. Devo compilare il modello intrastat ai fini statistici anche se non supera i 40.000,00 euro?

----------


## Speedy

> un mio cliente è un rivenditore di auto usate. Deve vendere alcune auto usate in Bulgaria e Germania. E' giusto applicare il regime del margine? Anche se saranno rottamate? Premetto che hanno tutti i requisiti per ritenerle auto usate. Devo compilare il modello intrastat ai fini statistici anche se non supera i 40.000,00 euro?

  A livello intracee valgono le stesse norme italiane. Se quindi è una regolare vendita del margine in Italia, è una altrettanto regolare vendita del margine anche negli altri paesi cee.
Il modello intrastat va compilato anche se si tratta di operazione del margine.

----------


## forstmeier

Prima di tutto bisogna dire che per le macchine (autovetture) usate ci sono molte opinioni errate anche da parte di numerosi uffici doganali. 
Vero est che il principio si basa sul Decreto 177 del 22.06.1995. (Regime del Margine) Per Intrastat leggere nelle ultime pagine i riferimenti specifici circa
l'uso con Intrastat ! 
Se queste macchine vengono registrate in forma 'statistica' est anche vero che un 'trimestrale' o 'annuale' che NON conosce la parte statistica del modulo Sezione 1 non può registrare nulla.
(E' inutile registrare un ammontare nella parte statistica ed il margine nella parte imponibile(fiscale). 
Vorrei ricordare di controllare sempre se l'Iva est pagata. Molte ditte rispondono semplicemente 'si' ed invece hanno ripreso l'iva e quindi
l'iva non est pagata. Questo fatto è ben noto ai vari rivenditori di macchine 
usate. 
Spero che la discussione in questione possa essere di aiuto generale. 
Saluti,
forstmeier raimund

----------


## jerry

sono socio di una snc, e sto vendendo un auto del 1998 intestata alla società,l' acquirente è un bulgaro con società in bulgaria, dice che dovremmo fare la demolizione per rottamazione e poi io devo fare la fattura (esente iva art36 o 41) alla sua società e fare il mod. intra? è giusto? la mia società che opera solo in italia può fare fattura all' estero?

----------


## memoles

L'intrastat è dovuto per le cessioni intracomunitarie e una vendita soggetta al regime del margine non è considerata cessione intra. Intrastat non si fa per le operazioni a margine. Per il discorso se è giusto o no assoggettarla al regime del margine dipende dalla fattura d'acquisto e dalle caratteristiche del mezzo ... + di 6 mesi e + di 6000 km (duplice condizione) e pregressa intestazione a soggetti privati.

----------


## memoles

> sono socio di una snc, e sto vendendo un auto del 1998 intestata alla società,l' acquirente è un bulgaro con società in bulgaria, dice che dovremmo fare la demolizione per rottamazione e poi io devo fare la fattura (esente iva art36 o 41) alla sua società e fare il mod. intra? è giusto? la mia società che opera solo in italia può fare fattura all' estero?

  certo che puoi farla la fattura. Devi radiare l'auto per esportazione (specificando se si tratta di radiazione intra o extra cee), devi fatturare il mezzo nel modo in cui lo hai caricato se risponde alle caratteristiche del margine fai fattura con art 36 d.l 41/95 etc etc se iva esposta fatturi al netto perché cessione per esportazione intra o extra cee (cambia l'art.)

----------

